

Take your Eagle designs to the cloud - alxeder
http://blog.circuits.io/post/43564427971/take-your-eagle-designs-to-the-cloud

======
eksith
This is the first time in a long time I've seen a TLD hack that's actually
appropriate and makes sense.

I can see myself using this quite a bit actually. I've been looking for a
Sketchup for circuits for a long time and I think I've found it. Good work!

Can't wait for the PCB ordering phase to kick in. I've sent out to a number of
shops in the past, but the quality ones are really expensive (considering the
small order sizes) or their silkscreening leaves a lot to be desired. Sub 3mm
traces in particular suffer quite a lot. I hope this can deliver a better
product.

"no more messing with Gerber files" Thank you!

~~~
alxeder
checkout <http://upverter.com> as well

------
Judson
Why is it that so many startups who use tumblr for their blog omit a link to
their actual service?

~~~
benschrauwen
Fixed, sorry about that :)

